# Beim Hochfahren Befehle ausführen?



## alexdoehla (9. Dezember 2003)

Eigentlich ein relativ simples Problem... 
Ich hab meinen Fileserver auf Linux mit entsprechenden Samba-Freigaben usw.
 auch alles. Mich nervts nur, dass ich jedesmal nach nem Neustart mich an den Server setzen muss und den smb per Hand starten muss.
Wo muss ich den Befehl hinschreiben, dass er gleich beim Hochfahren gestartet wird, ich mich aklso auch gar net erst anmelden muss...?

MfG

Alex


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2003)

$ man init
$ man inittab

grüsse


----------

